Ask HN: As a software developer, why do you think blogging is necessary? - maniksrr
======
billconan
I think writing things down as if I were to teach someone is the best way to
fortify my memory. The more I write, the easier I can communicate at work.

I also don’t what fellow developers to go through the same struggles when
solving a similar problem and fall for the same misleading information they
may find online, I feel I should document my frustration and solutions.

Also for self promoting

------
jerriep
I won't say it is necessary, but I like to blog about issues I run into which
I could not find a well-documented solution to on the web. It is my way to
help someone else in the future who runs into the same issues.

Besides that, it has also proven to be a valuable lead-generation tool for
freelance work.

------
ecesena
Blogging, but really marketing in general, thought me to ask "what do I want
to say?" and "to whom am I talking?"

To an extreme this is also important in the code, because you can get the most
clever algorithm or implementation or optimizatiton, but if your code should
be maintained by someone else, you'd better keep it clear over clever. In
short, write code that others can understand and modify.

More generally, with code we have comments, commit messages, readme and
sometime even documentation. This is an example of how, at a certain point in
time, we reviewed our README. From a confusing list of instructions, it's now
a clear how to:

[https://github.com/solokeys/solo/commit/bbc61d5743b45d62f7e2...](https://github.com/solokeys/solo/commit/bbc61d5743b45d62f7e2cbd5f0d605a17a890a03?short_path=04c6e90#diff-04c6e90faac2675aa89e2176d2eec7d8)

\- What is this? A security key, with call to action (you can get one)

\- First FAQ: Security

\- First User / Use case: Hacker who wants to personalize his key

\- Advanced User: Developer who wants to contribute

\- More docs

\- More bla bla

\- Call to action again (you can get one)

As you can see this is the classical structure of any blog post / marketing
page.

------
devbat8712
Because it's fun, mostly.

Also I have a lot of trouble actually remembering things and keeping my
projects straight. By writing blog posts, even if I don't publish them, I can
keep things straight.

I also needed to use picsofbread.com for _something_.

------
fiftyacorn
I think its necessary/useful as after 20 odd year programming ive lost so many
notebooks, that blog posts help me remember what I need to know

